
Galileo goes live - MrUnderhill
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-16-4366_en.htm
======
niftich
> _So far, the first Galileo smartphone by Spanish company BQ is already
> available on the market and other manufacturers are expected to follow
> suit._

Is Galileo support not present in smartphone SoCs shipping today?

> _Galileo is fully interoperable with GPS_

What does this truly mean? Does it use GPS-compatible signalling and thus
Galileo satellites masquerade as GPS satellites? Is there are separate
'overlay' Galileo stream for additional features?

